# I have an interview today!!!



## perlanga (Jul 9, 2010)

After months and months of being unemployed, submitting apps, and not getting callback, I figured I just have to get any job I can find. I have a degree in Human Resources/ Labor Relations and am a Licensed Health Insurance Agent in many states. I tried finding a job in either area, but I can't find anything. First there weren't many off these openings and secondly when I submit my apps and resumes, I never would get a callback.

A friend of mine told me that she got a job working as a waitress at Johnny Rockets and mentioned that she's sure I would like it. So I went and dropped off an app, and they want me to come in for an interview today! I'm hoping I can get the job, my uneployment will run out soon so I'm pretty eager to get a job. Wish me luck!


----------



## Nick007 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Karren (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah!!! Good luck!! The job market sure is not good yet..

My son has his EMT and couldn't get a job so now going back to school.. Wish both my kids would have your attitude and get what ever they could until something they want opens up! Over the years I've done yard work, and house cleaning and worked in a cafeteria and pumped gas.. If they would pay me I would do what ever!


----------



## xjackie83 (Jul 9, 2010)

sorry you can't find a job in your field. It's something myself, my boyfriend, and our roommate are all struggling with. My fingers are crossed from you! In this crappy economy something is better than nothing.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 9, 2010)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## akathegnat (Jul 9, 2010)

Good luck! Better than nothing, and if you have some fun why not?


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 10, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------



## KGW (Jul 10, 2010)

Best of luck. They'd be crazy not to hire you. You are being so smart by 1) just doing something and 2) going for something that gives you the opportunity to interact with people and network. You never know where you'll land your next job. It could always be the random person who comes to the restaurant one day.

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wish both my kids would have your attitude and get what ever they could until something they want opens up! Over the years I've done yard work, and house cleaning and worked in a cafeteria and pumped gas.. If they would pay me I would do what ever! My thought exactly. I've always worked and I've been laid-off before and was always fortunate enough to land a job, but I was prepared to go out to do whatever I needed to do make money. It seems like most people don't have that same attitude these days. It drives me crazy. 
Again, good luck.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 10, 2010)

Good luck. Good luck. Good luck. (it comes in 3's) I hope you get the job!


----------



## Johnnie (Jul 10, 2010)

Did everything go well?


----------



## perlanga (Jul 11, 2010)

I GOT IT!!!! thx everyone start on tues!


----------



## divadoll (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Karren (Jul 11, 2010)

Yea!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Shelley (Jul 12, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## Maysie (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## beautylover9208 (Jul 28, 2010)

good luck


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 1, 2010)

wow thats great! im glad to hear you got it!!! i know it feels to not have a job &amp; be strugglking looking for employment...it can be hard! so congrats for you!


----------

